# Dressing Table



## AJS (Jan 29, 2012)

Finished at last! :sweatdrop:

This is one of the few pieces that I have made without following an existing picture, drawing or reference book. The mahogany was all reclaimed.










The leg detail on top reflects the pins on the drawer sides.










Sycamore top.










Half blinds and stringing.










Cheers

Andy


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job, that is gorgeous.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

That is one beautiful piece of work!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Very well done Sir.:thumbsup: A beautiful piece indeed.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

That is stunning, great job. I love the legs, never seen anything like that.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Awsome !!*

I love the way you dovetailed the legs into the top.

Very Nice :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work!!

The finish on the top looks stunning, what did you use?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very impressive! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! That's true craftsmanship right there. 
Nice work. Beautiful joinery.


----------



## AJS (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the great comments guys,
I was a little unsure how people would react as it was my design. The finish was Danish Oil which is pretty standard here in the UK but required a little elbow grease to get the shine. The leg and table joint which was the inspiration for the design was originally used by a woodworking hero of mine “Alan Peters” who sadly passed away a couple of years ago. Not sure if you guys will of heard of him or not, but he taught Rob Cosman a couple of things and they were in a DVD together “The Alan Peters Approach”. (Well worth checking out)

Thanks again

Kind regards

Andy


----------



## ShedHead (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent job AJS,

Alot of man hours, but deffinately worth the finished result 10/10.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Your work is inspiring! I keep coming back to look at these pictures. I really love the wood choices. Just beautiful work!


----------



## nathan000 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re. dressing tables*

Hey,
This is one of the finest work i have seen, you have done a great job, the fineness you bring in the dressing table is unexplained. The wood work always looks fabulous, and it brings the more beauty where it place.


----------



## Broken Bat (Sep 4, 2012)

Fantastic looking table. Really nicely done.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

that is fantastic! really well done.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

That is an absolutely beautiful piece. Incredible. That is excellent, fantastic work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work...well done. Good choice in materials and joinery.










 







.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

The design is simple and functional. The finish is illuminating with refined quality and beauty. You could not ask for anything more than that. Excellent.


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

Excellent craftsmanship. Excellent colors. Great job.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the table and admire the skill those dovetails show.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Good work!
White strip on a box?
How you made?


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

An output made of anything reclaimed is impressive to me!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Russian joiner said:


> Good work!
> White strip on a box?
> How you made?


Yes, the striping, is that holly or did you stay with the sycamore?


----------



## AJS (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your very kind comments. 

I put this table on my usual British forum and it hardly got a mention. :tt2:

So your comments have really been appreciated. :thumbup:

Stick; I stuck with sycamore so that there are only two timbers on show.

Russian Joiner; This was a first for me. I found this clip which expains it really well. (hope the link works)
http://woodtreks.com/making-and-applying-decorative-string-inlay-woodworking/477/

Cheers Guys :notworthy:

Andy


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

I hope to one day have half your skill. 

You're british? Where abouts? I'm from Swindon, England


----------

